# Cabin Fan?



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Is there a simple fix to this damn sqeeky cabin fan? 

Hit the gas sqEEEK. 
Cruise SQEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
Hit the brake Keeeeqs ......... 
Stopped. sqeek, sqeek, sqeek

























Abbot



_Modified by URSledgehammer at 3:21 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, replace the fan.
it's ****ing ANNOYING AS ****
mine does it too
takes my car between 20-30 minutes to start though. the trick is to get home before it starts.
I've heard there's a 'trick' that involves spraying WD-40 into it or some ****. I dunno, I think I'm just gonna replace the ****in thing. it's $130 for the blower motor.


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

I've got the same thing, opening and then semi-forcefully closing the glove box helps to stop it for a bit ha ha


----------

